# Which one?



## SoDak Waterfowler (Mar 8, 2007)

I am getting a layout blind for my son this year and want to hear your opinoin on these two blinds.

1. 
Avery® Power Hunter™ Laydown Blind

or the:

2. Foiles Signature Blind Express

if you know of any other blinds around the price ranges of these and like the blind please give your opinoin.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

AVERY POWER HUNTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

search: greenhead gear groundforce on e-bay. $170 for a blind you can't go wrong with and will not regret purchasing. trust me! i like my fa s.u.b a lot too!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Spend an extra 40-60 and get a finisher or SUB. I've hunted out of the power hunter and didn't like it. If you're over 6' and 200lbs and hunt it all day you'll hate it.


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

The power hunter is a great blind but your little guys gonna wanna be able to see evrything thats going on so by getting him an SUb or ground force he'll be able to get a good look at all the action


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

The power hunter is a great blind but your little guys gonna wanna be able to see evrything thats going on so by getting him an SUb or ground force he'll be able to get a good look at all the action. From past experience with the power hunter its hard for me to see thorugh the netting.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

THe power hunter is the perfect blind for him becuse he is going to want to look around and move his head from side to side. The power hunter allows him to do that without getting caught. The other blinds leave your head sticking out in the open and a smart Canada or mallard will see him moving his head in excitment.

I love my power hunter and I am 6'0" 197 lbs.

It is the lowest profile I have seen. blends in nicely. Takes up less space than the other blinds do when folded up. As we all know space in the truck/trailer is valuable.

Just MHO


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Saw a ground force for 140 at rogers sporting goods, don't mind powerhunters but I tell ya the guy with us in MO last week was wishing he had a finisher or ground force or migrator


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

TRUST me! From an extremely avid waterfowler, go with the groundforce. He won't be able to see worth crap out of a powerhunter, i have had lots of experience with it, and so has my crew. They are all getting groundforces because after they tried mine they decided it was by far the best blind out yet. It's damn near as light as the powerhunter and folds up so he'll be able to carry it easily.

If u decide to buy the powerhunter and he actually gets to hunt in it for 15+ times, come back on here and tell me how much he doesn't like it, then i can say i told you so

either way, he'll be happy he got a blind and actually gets to hunt so..... :beer:


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Buy a final approach s.u.b its the cats azz :wink:


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> AVERY POWER HUNTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


haha what a suprise lol


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not to get off topic but how do you guys call with that mesh screen laying on your face in the groundforce? Obviously you don't want to blow the call into the blind because it would have and echo. Do you flip the screen out of the way so you can call? If that is the case then your face, hands, and are exposed?

I like the powerhunter because may face, hands, call and any head movement is all concealed under the mess that is 6-8" away from my face. I have never hunted out of anything other than a powerhunter but I have laid in many different blinds in sporting goods stores.

Other blinds might be more comfortable but I will sacrifice a bit of comfort to have total concealment.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> Obviously you don't want to blow the call into the blind because it would have and echo


Pretty sure the material that you are surrounded in *doesn't* have any echoing effects.

And if it does, it must work, as my photo album proves!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

averyghg said:


> > Obviously you don't want to blow the call into the blind because it would have and echo
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the material that you are surrounded in *doesn't* have any echoing effects.
> ...


Wow didn't expect a reply light that. Sorry should have said muffled.

If you blow the call while under the blind with it angled toward your feet doesn't it sound muffled?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah but thats a good thing, when the geese are far away you can blow your call with your hands and face out of the blind. When they get close, and you hide out in the blind that muffle sounds gives you the sound of a lower pitched goose. It works in your advantage :thumb:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

GHG ground force


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ground force


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

The power hunter is much more lower profile but the ground force is nicer to sit in for a longer time.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't buy all this jiberish about Power Hunters being the lowest profile blind out there. This is a bias opinion because I hate the things with a burning pasion, but hear me out. Every single guy in my crew has one, that's 6 or 7 guys. They all bought them because it was what they could afford at the time, and because they all loved them at first. But after a few years of hunting in them, everyone of them is planning on buying something different for this year. Their reasoning is simple. Every time you crawl out of it half of the stubble falls off of the thing. They are uncomfortable after a few hours. Your gun has to sit on your lap, and if it's not a matching camo pattern it sticks out considerably. And most importantly, they are *not* as low profile as everyone thinks they are. Sure, the sleeping bag thing gets low. But that stupid hood sticks up off the ground just as high as a Finisher does, I know you can take the middle bar off to make it lower, but who really wants to do that? And to add to it, that mesh crap looks terrible from a distance. No matter how well you stuff the blind, that mesh is always going to be exposed, which means there will always be a fairly large dark patch that I personally think sticks out horibly from a distance. I can put a Finisher and a Powerhunter next to each other, stuff them, walk up on a hill, and ask someone that just showed up to tell me where the blinds are. They will see the Powerhunter because of the mesh that isn't covered, but won't be able to find the Finisher. Some may say that it's not that big of a deal, but personally I feel that just like ducks will get used to robo ducks after they have been shot at over them, geese are getting used to Powerhunters and will be busting them more and more often.


----------

